# FOUND HOME-Golden Retriever 18 mos old Free to good home



## TracyLynn (Jan 13, 2015)

I need to find a home for this sweet boy ASAP. He is pure bred Golden Retriever that i removed from a filthy/neglected environment. :no: The owner said he is about 18 months old...He doesn't look full grown to me. He is unaltered...He is smart and knows basic commands...PLEASE HELP ! :crossfing Tracy 928-767-4905


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck in finding him a home. Maybe you can try contacting rescues in the area. So glad you rescued him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please contact the Golden Retriever Rescue organizations near you, they will help you find him a new home. If the one closest to 
you can't help, reach out to the other rescues in further surrounding areas and states. You can find them listed on the GRCA national website here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

GRRSN
These guys should be close to you.


----------



## TracyLynn (Jan 13, 2015)

I HAVE FOUND SHADOW A HOME ! I'm so happy ! thank you for your help


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Great, he deserves a good home.


----------

